# Inlay Turnings...how-to



## YoYoSpin (Mar 23, 2005)

Someone had asked for a how-to on inlaying...so, here's a first draft: http://www.yoyospin.com/inlay/. Let me know what you think, if it's helpful and if you find any bad links, mis-spellings, etc...


----------



## JimGo (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Ed, that pen looks REALLY cool, and the tutorial will be very handy.  I already have some embossing powder to play with on some of my next pens!


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 23, 2005)

Another excellent primer!  Thanks for taking the time, Ed.  The links all work.  By the way, I'm still waiting for the "Ed Davidson Guide To Turning" to hit amazon.com!  With all of the articles and how-to's you;pve done for us, it would be a huge hit.


----------



## woodscavenger (Mar 23, 2005)

You make it look so easy.  Thaks for the writeup.


----------



## wicook (Mar 24, 2005)

That's a well-done article, Ed. Thanks for sharing your experience. Now I've got more stuff to buy!!


----------



## badwin (Mar 24, 2005)

That's really cool.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 24, 2005)

Very well written tutorial Ed, great photos as well []
This will be a must see at Block Buster video []
Now I have the blanks, kits & fill.....
I just need to go out tomarrow and get me....
A One Waay lathe, with the drill wizard & 24 index wheel. []
No problem, my wife will love you [xx(]


----------



## Fred in NC (Mar 24, 2005)

Very nice article, and well ilustrated, Ed.


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks a lot Ed...you are a great help and your tutorials are always first rate... 
BUT now like Anthony, I just need to convince my wife I need a Oneway and all the goodies to make better pens... YEAH RIGHT... like that is gonna happen... LOL


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 24, 2005)

Great article Ed.  Here's a pic of what I have been working lately for doing this. I sent off a proto-type for and indexer to a pen/stopper turner, and hope to have a report back as soon as he gets to try it out. I am also working on a idea that would alow you to do this on the lathe.  Here's a pic of the  indexer, it would be the 'Deluxe' model[]




<br />


----------



## JimGo (Mar 24, 2005)

Neat design Paul!  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## driften (Mar 24, 2005)

Yea an indexer for a Jet Mini would be a big seller.....


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by driften_
> <br />Yea an indexer for a Jet Mini would be a big seller.....


That's my next project. I have the Jet as well. Finally got room to put it back on the bench[]


----------

